

What Country Has the Worst Youth Unemployment? Not Spain or Greece. - mattobrien
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/06/what-country-has-the-worst-youth-unemployment-its-not-spain-or-greece/258139/

======
ghost91
Russia with 18.3 percent youth unemployment is missing.

[Source [http://www.indexmundi.com/russia/youth-unemployment-
rate.htm...](http://www.indexmundi.com/russia/youth-unemployment-
rate.html\]\(http://www.indexmundi.com/russia/youth-unemployment-rate.html\))

